# Malinois Lines?



## Chloe Bibby (Mar 5, 2016)

I'm wondering the differences between show line and working line Mals.
(This is not for me btw)

I know the personality of a working line Mal, but how do show lines compare?
I've heard they have less drive, but would this make them suitable for people who are planning on having them as pets and having a go (first time) at obedience with them, and can give them 20-40 miles a week of running?

Are they all the same with reliable temperaments? What would you describe a show Malinois as? Is it even definable, or are they all different?

Is there a breed similar to a show Malinois in terms of drive? 

I've never met a show line malinois, so I am not sure, sorry if these questions are unintelligent.
Its not for me, so asking me to meet members of the line may not be best ^^


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

There really isn't a definitive answer as there isn't a lot of show line Malinois out there. Pretty much all show line Malinois at this point is 2nd 3rd generation working stock. So they come from working stock pretty much. The ones I've seen have been terrible working prospects fearful and dog reactive not very confident. To get a more general idea of what a show line Malinois could be look at Show Tervs.


----------



## Gina Mezin (Mar 8, 2016)

I'm a newbie here, but I'm curious about the answers you will get. I'm getting my first well bred Mal this summer. I'm thinking that going with show lines would be very limiting. I go to dog shows in So Cal and have maybe seen one show Mal. Maybe where she lives it is totally different. My breeder, Kadi from Dantero Malinois and the famous Ivan Balananov claim their dogs are good to live with as long as they are really being worked too. Kadi's dogs are of mixed lines, but heaviest on French Ring, I believe. Kadi cautions people about running them like crazy, but not mentally stimulating and setting house rules. I'm sure running is helpful if the rest of the management is in place. Nicole told me something similar, that pups need to learn how to settle. (Then you hear that some Mals just wont settle.) I couldn't deal with that. It is common opinion, right ?? (Im new, like I said) that KPNV dogs, as a whole, can take harder corrections and may be tougher in that same way when fighting man. I don't think that would make a difference in obedience per say unless a dog was really hard headed. Does that make them not good as a pet even IF they are truly being worked?They sure are bigger dogs from what I've seen, but the little guys look PLENTY full of drive to me. Sorry, I'm writing when I know so little, but Id think that if she really likes malinois, that she shouldn't look for something watered down (sorry if that was insulting to show folks). I think bad NERVES are the problem with the breed so finding a GREAT breeder that says their dogs can live in the house if they are worked should be fine. I wouldn't want one if I were not a stay at home mom, but there are plenty of busy people on here too, I'm sure. Does she really want a Mal, if she doesn't want high drive is what I'm thinking? Maybe, she wants a soft Mal, or one with high pack drive. Sorry for writing so much, just enjoy the subject matter.


----------



## Chloe Bibby (Mar 5, 2016)

I'm guessing they don't want the type of Mal you see in videos, such as:
"So you think you want a high drive puppy" or
"Why NOT to get a pet Malinois" or 
"Do you want a Malinois?"

Perhaps she wants a show line german shepherd?

They mentioned in response to these videos that they are getting a show line, and not the same dogs as the ones in these videos so it wont apply. Though to clarify she has not met a show line Malinois before.

I don't know, I believe they mentioned it was for their boyfriend, who likes the look of them, (he was also interested in a husky and a wolfdog), and he has never owned a dog before either, but has been around police dogs.
She herself was saying the biting would be fine as she owns a scottie, and "they are like piranhas." 
I don't know, do show lines bite as much as working lines? 
The boyfriend appears to also be interested in bitework from what she has said, though from what I have read, show lines generally aren't useful in bitework.


----------



## Gina Mezin (Mar 8, 2016)

Sounds like a bad idea. So many people get caught up in the look of a dog, or a stupid image, and not the whole package. With luck, she is a dedicated person and just needs more knowledge. I think if I could get a Mal in a Dobie suit, I might choose it, but I have noticed that a Dobe's coat is kind of limiting too. Maybe its just me, but if dogs soo radically different are also his/her choices (husky or wolfdog) the education level here is pretty low.


----------



## Brian McQuain (Oct 21, 2009)

I know of more than a few show line Mals, with 3 generations and more, of just conformation showing. Definitely less drive, and all of them I've seen are nervy. Not stable enough for anything more than a show ring and their house/kennel. Cant herd, cant do tracking, cant do detection, cant do bitework. 

As far as someone getting one to test the waters with the breed, I strongly feel thats the downfall of these working breeds...when breeders specifically breed for this type of owner. People like the idea of owning these dogs, until they actually have one. Its bad business for breeders to get puppies back that the owners cant or wont handle...so they cater to that. 

If someone wants a lower drive dog to learn with, to be a companion with, etc, then they should get a breed naturally geared to their liking. Its a pet peeve of mine when someone asks me who I know that breeds the Navy SEAL dog, but one that will, you know, just hang out and not need much. I won't recommend, and by doing so, support, breeders (of working breeds)who specifically breed to that request. I usually recommend a stuffed animal. 

Maybe Im wrong in thinking like this, but imo, working breeds should be able to work. Which includes all the qualities needed to work.


----------



## Gina Mezin (Mar 8, 2016)

I second that Brian. We have a border collie breeder here who's dogs never see sheep. I know because I asked her if she knew a place where I could try my dog at it and she didn't. Yuck. And so not to be confused about my Dobe comment, I think they are super cool dogs and wouldn't want them to be Malinois. Was just talking aesthetics. A beautiful dog to me.


----------



## Gina Mezin (Mar 8, 2016)

No problem with other working venues or lifestyles that make a happy dog, but a breeder is different.


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Brian McQuain said:


> Maybe Im wrong in thinking like this, but imo, working breeds should be able to work. Which includes all the qualities needed to work.


You are not alone. Unfortunately, there's nothing productive that I can add to this topic as my only interest is in working dogs.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

I showed terriers in the breed ring for probably 15 yr. I saw a number of Tervs but rarely a Mal.

There are probably good and bad on both show and working but your odds are a quantum leap better going with working lines in most any breed.


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

Brian McQuain said:


> Maybe Im wrong in thinking like this, but imo, working breeds should be able to work. Which includes all the qualities needed to work.


You are not wrong. I agree whole heartedly with your statement. It's a slippery slippery slope, breeding for conformation is "Darwin's worse nightmare" to paraphrase 'The Terrierman'. 

I could never ethically support a conformation only Malinois breeder in any way or form. 

Look at the state of the German Shepherd in the states now. (A)merican (S)how Line (S)hepherds other wise known as 'ASSlines' are a total joke. Breeding for airheads that are genetically cripple yeah that's the ticket! That's where these conformation Malinois breeders will take the breed.


----------



## leslie cassian (Jun 3, 2007)

Bob Scott said:


> I showed terriers in the breed ring for probably 15 yr. I saw a number of Tervs but rarely a Mal.
> 
> There are probably good and bad on both show and working but your odds are a quantum leap better going with working lines in most any breed.


A working line Malinois is not for the faint of heart, and probably way too much dog for clueless first time dog owner shopping for a cool looking dog. 

Which leaves the issue of no good/reputable breeder is going to sell a good quality Malinois pup to a guy who wants a Mal because he likes the look of them, but has never had a dog before. Even the breeder I got my pup from declined me at first (I wanted an active pet), but then changed his mind and offered one specific pup he thought might be a good pet. Still turned out to be a lot of dog. So that leaves the less reputable, back yard, quick buck, puppy mill breeders as a potential source and then you end up taking your chances on temperament and health. 

Rescue is an option, there are lower drive Mals out there needing homes.


----------



## Chloe Bibby (Mar 5, 2016)

Well, I actually knew of a few young Mals in rescues (around 6 months to 2 years) and I mentioned it to them, and their reply was:
"A rescue isn't really what we're looking for at the moment as I want an obedience dog I can start from a puppy"
So yeah, I have asked them about it, and its a no.


----------



## Sarah Platts (Jan 12, 2010)

Chloe Bibby said:


> I'm guessing they don't want the type of Mal you see in videos, such as:
> "So you think you want a high drive puppy" or
> "Why NOT to get a pet Malinois" or
> "Do you want a Malinois?"
> ...


 There are variations among the lines and even among individuals in the same litter. One thought is that if they are looking for a specific behavior type, they should contract some of the Mal rescue groups. They get the full range from nice house companion to high drive dogs gotten by clueless folks. I see the BF wanting a look but not realizing the independent nature of his choices. 

For folks that are dipping their toes into the sport dog world and not really sure if they will stay with it or not, then they need to get a dog that fits their current situation because they probably won't stick with the bite stuff unless it's a now-and-again thing. Better to get a dog they can live with after the bitework idea has faded away then to get one they can't handle.


----------



## Sarah Platts (Jan 12, 2010)

Chloe Bibby said:


> "A rescue isn't really what we're looking for at the moment as I want an obedience dog I can start from a puppy"
> So yeah, I have asked them about it, and its a no.


Just saw this. What OB level of competition are they trying for that you can't start with a 6mos old dog. It would sure help them get to their goal faster as they won't be dealing with a lot of 'puppy issues'.


----------



## Chloe Bibby (Mar 5, 2016)

They mentioned competing, they didn't really say much about that. I don't know what they are aiming for really


----------



## leslie cassian (Jun 3, 2007)

Chloe Bibby said:


> Well, I actually knew of a few young Mals in rescues (around 6 months to 2 years) and I mentioned it to them, and their reply was:
> "A rescue isn't really what we're looking for at the moment as I want an obedience dog I can start from a puppy"
> So yeah, I have asked them about it, and its a no.


:roll::roll::roll:

Ah yes, because unless you start with a puppy, it won't be trained right. And a used dog can't bond to a new owner. :roll:](*,) ](*,)


----------



## Sarah Platts (Jan 12, 2010)

Chloe Bibby said:


> They mentioned competing, they didn't really say much about that. I don't know what they are aiming for really


If they have a scottie that is a piranha then I see the Malinois Train Wreck coming down the rails in slo-mo. 

These are the folks we all line up to watch, nudging each other and pointing, at the stuff that happens while asking them "what did you think was going to happen?"


----------



## Chloe Bibby (Mar 5, 2016)

Sarah Platts said:


> If they have a scottie that is a piranha then I see the Malinois Train Wreck coming down the rails in slo-mo.
> 
> These are the folks we all line up to watch, nudging each other and pointing, at the stuff that happens while asking them "what did you think was going to happen?"


Well, if you're up for a good joke, their exact words were 
_"The biting shouldn't be much different than the Scotties - it's like having a dinosaur when they're puppies and they can carry on to be a liability as adults (they may have smaller bodies but those jaws can still do some damage) so we're used to being very careful."_

And as a response to those saying that mals and scotties are very, very different, their response was:
_"Scotties are still bred to kill, they're like piranhas as puppies and are still capable of doing some serious damage as adults"_

](*,)


----------



## Sarah Platts (Jan 12, 2010)

Well, Golly Gee, it sounds like they are set to go...\\/

I wish I lived next door just to kick back in the lawn chair with a Pepsi in-hand to watch the show.


----------



## Brian McQuain (Oct 21, 2009)

Chloe Bibby said:


> Well, if you're up for a good joke, their exact words were
> _"The biting shouldn't be much different than the Scotties - it's like having a dinosaur when they're puppies and they can carry on to be a liability as adults (they may have smaller bodies but those jaws can still do some damage) so we're used to being very careful."_
> 
> And as a response to those saying that mals and scotties are very, very different, their response was:
> ...


 
You should recommend they get a stuffed animal.


----------

